# Bettas Sleeping? :D



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Does anyone else have odd pictures of their bettas sleeping?

Here is Buddha. He literally fell asleep after I cleaned his tank and put it back on the shelf. I thought he was shocked, but he swam around when I agitated the tank slightly, but he went right back under the eel and stayed still.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

*Taz resting*

This is Taz resting


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

I can't get pics of my boys resting.....they see me and speed swim to the front...:-(


----------



## Pacqui (May 8, 2012)

Every night I see my fish sleeping in the same spot. He sleeps in the back next to his heater in one of the plants. He sleeps super deep, nothing wakes him! I can turn on the light, point a flash light at him and he doesn't move one bit! I would take a pic and share but I don't think you would be able to see him because he's so far in the back and camouflaged among the plant and background.

I remember the first time it happened and I literally was looking for him for about 15mins. I even thought he got sucked into the filter or somehow jumped out of the tank even though I have a lid. I was panicking! I finally got out my flashlight and searched every inch of the tank and when I saw him, it kinda made me jump! Like he was watching me the whole time, LOL!

Sorry for the novel, but just had to share!


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't get pictures because they wake up when I get close enough to take any. But my guys sleep on the intake filter sponges, slapped up on the side with all their fins spread out flat. The suction is just enough that they stay there and don't have to use any effort to hold themselves up LOL

I love the pictures you all have gotten of your fish resting


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol, tried to get a better picture of Taz, gave me a dirty look


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

The Magster is a big ol' grumpy-bear and sleeps behind his huge decorative tree cave where I can't spy him. Wystan sleeps under the heater behind his plant. In the current. Which seems an odd resting place. :-? Padan liked the top of the thermometer til the water level became too low to make that feasible. I have no idea where he sleeps. I think he rotates his sleeping spots. I've been catching him resting on the gravel underneath his usual feeding spot. :lol:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Pacqui said:


> Every night I see my fish sleeping in the same spot. He sleeps in the back next to his heater in one of the plants. He sleeps super deep, nothing wakes him! I can turn on the light, point a flash light at him and he doesn't move one bit! I would take a pic and share but I don't think you would be able to see him because he's so far in the back and camouflaged among the plant and background.
> 
> I remember the first time it happened and I literally was looking for him for about 15mins. I even thought he got sucked into the filter or somehow jumped out of the tank even though I have a lid. I was panicking! I finally got out my flashlight and searched every inch of the tank and when I saw him, it kinda made me jump! Like he was watching me the whole time, LOL!
> 
> Sorry for the novel, but just had to share!


Same with Honeycomb haha!


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Mine either sleeps on the filter intake (like Twilight Storm's), or inside of his cave. Neither of these areas are odd, but it sure is adorable!


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't know that I've ever caught him sleeping, but Chicory will come take catnaps on his mossball. It must make a good cushion.

View attachment 55768


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Guppy sleeps in his leaf hammock. Droops over leaning against the suction cup. I have not managed to get a photo of him doing that yet.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

TDP sleeps by the heater and I tap on the glass terrified he is dying. Romeo, sleeps on a soft plastic plant


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

My betta tends to just sleep at the top. I guess he's too lazy to cuddle up in his plants. xD


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't have any photos of it, but in the right corner of my tank is a Thai buddah (the serious ones, not the fat smiley ones) on a java moss clump. Odysseus loves to lie across Buddah's lap or on the moss, tails spread everywhere like a lady's skirt.


----------



## tAv007 (May 24, 2012)

@Bombalurina: That's cool sleeping in Buddah's lap . I think that would be a funny image, if you could photo him )


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

View attachment 55947
This is my fave pic of our "Sammy" sleeping on his big red leaf:lol: I found him in other places too..Now that I put in a new plant,..which he took to right away..this is his other fave spot..not the best pic..but I had to get this shot;-)


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> I don't have any photos of it, but in the right corner of my tank is a Thai buddah (the serious ones, not the fat smiley ones) on a java moss clump. Odysseus loves to lie across Buddah's lap or on the moss, tails spread everywhere like a lady's skirt.


Buddha likes to sleep on his Buddha as well, but it's one of those smiling ones haha

I guess the belly makes a nice little bed 

And I'm so amazed at how everyone's bettas sleep differently, and I'm sure it goes with their personalities as well


----------



## GucciBetta (Jul 18, 2012)

This is how my Gucci sleeps


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Alejandro sleeping - first one was day one, he slept all day between those leaves. Next one, look carefully, he sleeps all squished up in that fake sea urchin every night now.







The second guy is Cornelius, he usually senses when I am about to take pictures and gets really mad and out of his funny poses so it's hard to catch him. Sometimes he sleeps in little hidey caves I made for him too.

Limoncello was asleep on his leaf hammock the other day, but he woke up too soon for me to take a photo. It was really cute!


----------

